# One cat in the boat this trip.



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Aug 24th. I left home around 07:15; I then stopped to get the creek chubs. Once again, the minnow trap was empty to my disappointment. I was really looking forward to having a load of fresh live bait for this trip. So I was forced to use my mixed bag of back up baits once more. I got gas for the boat and my car before heading to the ramp.

I had the boat in the river at 08:15, I headed to the spot my friend had a lot of action catching cats this past Saturday. When I got down river, there were 2 tow boats working in that spot! I tried to go further down river but did not spot any fish. 08:50 the tow boats were below the spot now, so I anchored and finally got my lines in the river.

It was a bright sunny day, slight up river breeze, and very little current in the river. No bite so at 09:20 I moved a short distance up river in the same area. When I marked fished I stopped and started fishing again. 09:45 I hooked a fish, it was a decent blue cat. It was 25.5 inches and 6 pounds 10 ounces. The *strawberry seasoned chicken breast* was the bait it hit. 10:05 tap on a piece of thawed skipjack. 10:22 hard bite on the skipjack but I miss it! 10:30 I missed hooking another fish on the skipjack. 10:45 I moved the boat in the same general area. 11:25 I missed another bite, this was on the seasoned chicken breast. I am not sure it was catfish or gars hitting the bait.

11:40 no more action so I decided to head back up towards the downtown area. I checked out some spots for fish on the way, but only one here or there. 12:00 I anchored up at my favorite spot. No action; and it was getting hot so at 12:50 I headed for the ramp.

I feel certain if I had the fresh live chubs I would have had more action than I did. If anyone has recommendations as to what bait to put in the minnow trap for creek chubs add a comment to this post.

I will be tied up until around October 10th; hopefully the weather will be cooler by then. That way I can fish more times during the rest of the month.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

The *strawberry seasoned chicken breast* was the bait it hit. 10:05 tap on a piece of thawed skipjack. 10:22 hard bite on the skipjack but I miss it! 10:30 I missed hooking another fish on the skipjack. 10:45 I moved the boat in the same general area. 11:25 I missed another bite, this was on the seasoned chicken breast. I am not sure it was catfish or gars hitting the bait.

Norb, No self-respecting gar is going to hit _strawberry seasoned chicken breast _so they had to be catfish. _ 
_
Also, don't totally depend on your Hummingbird to find catfish. If you see a spot that should hold catfish, give it a shot. I depend on my sonar for two species only - white bass in the spring, and stripers in deep water. God knows how many walleye I have caught trolling with seeing nary a fish on the fish-finder. I use it for three purposes - Water Depth, Water Temperature, and Bottom Structure - PERIOD!!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have always used bread in my minnow traps and that has worked well. Dry dog food and cat food can work as well.

If you really want to start putting catfish in the boat you need to be dragging and drifting. Anchoring has its time and place but if you want to put a lot of fish in the boat this time of year and all summer for that matter dragging and drifting is the only way to go.


----------



## horsedrj (May 4, 2014)

fishdealer04 said:


> I have always used bread in my minnow traps and that has worked well. Dry dog food and cat food can work as well.
> 
> If you really want to start putting catfish in the boat you need to be dragging and drifting. Anchoring has its time and place but if you want to put a lot of fish in the boat this time of year and all summer for that matter dragging and drifting is the only way to go.


I agree I have great luck just floating down the river 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Make the drive to Sandusky bay if you want numbers and size


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

fishdealer04 said:


> I have always used bread in my minnow traps and that has worked well. Dry dog food and cat food can work as well.
> 
> If you really want to start putting catfish in the boat you need to be dragging and drifting. Anchoring has its time and place but if you want to put a lot of fish in the boat this time of year and all summer for that matter dragging and drifting is the only way to go.


 I just can NO figure out how to do that by myself, Seem too much to do control the boat while trying to bring a fish and handle the dip net all at the same time,


----------

